
Mark Zuckerberg Doesn’t Know What the First Amendment Is For - mindgam3
https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/mark-zuckerberg-doesnt-know-what-the-first-amendment-is-for
======
mindgam3
“Facebook is not an anomaly in the American media system—it is precisely the
result of rampant profit-seeking, lazy thinking, and a lack of civic
responsibility. Of course Zuckerberg tells Buttigieg whom to hire. Of course
he sees Warren, and not Trump, as an existential threat. Of course Facebook
allows Trump to run false ads. The company doesn’t know what the First
Amendment is for—and we are not making it learn.“

------
joeblow9999
to be fair, most people don't

